# Athenas sac is opened! Competition coming i think



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

well, i got impatient, and had to open. theyr how i expected.
suprised most are good, only one looks dodgy outta the lot, but if i remember a nymph in need of a molt has a spider pattern on the egg.. could be that, so i will keep an eye on it.




Right on, to the main thing.. If they grow ok, then the person closest to the actual number of eggs wins a Pampho or two for free.

so basically

How many eggs do i have..win a Pampho sling!

1 guess cheats! LOL


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice, 163:no1:


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Um....*

*140 141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 149 150 *

*151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160 *

*I don't have any Pampho's :blush:*


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

i was going to try and count them but i cant find my glasses so 188


----------



## snd geckos (Oct 13, 2007)

when was the sac laid ?? they look fertile tile if they are you shouldnt have any problems in incubating maye a few days till legs pop out the clowdy bit if you look closely you can make out the forming nymph


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

113
114
115


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I guess 120 XD


----------



## patsyking (Dec 28, 2007)

I guess 199.


----------



## cjwales (Mar 26, 2008)

Great stuff Cam

Fingers Crossed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers

Chris

BTW 133


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

between 150 and 275 :2thumb:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Im gonna guess 225


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

snd geckos said:


> when was the sac laid ?? they look fertile tile if they are you shouldnt have any problems in incubating maye a few days till legs pop out the clowdy bit if you look closely you can make out the forming nymph


22nd of last month iirc:2thumb:


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice eggs lol, What's the species in simple terms?.. still havn't got to grips with latin names yet lol.

As for the competition, i'm going to say... ermmm.... *185* :2thumb:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

SamH said:


> Nice eggs lol, What's the species in simple terms?.. still havn't got to grips with latin names yet lol.
> 
> As for the competition, i'm going to say... ermmm.... *185* :2thumb:


Fraid no common name for them, hmm if i made one up id say south equadorian giant? Pamphobeteus 'south equador II'


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

im going for 175 lol


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

203 : victory:


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> Fraid no common name for them, hmm if i made one up id say south equadorian giant? Pamphobeteus 'south equador II'


Ah, so its an original breed?

lol, does the winner get a free sling? :whistling2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

247 
They look like mini bath pearls


----------



## wournous (May 5, 2008)

*eggs*

207 :2thumb:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

143 is my guess!


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh no, not this game again 

Leanne, you ready? :lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

1 sack at 80


----------



## RobB (May 22, 2008)

Err.... two fat ladies....88 actually.......no, I'll go for 122 : victory:


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Umm, I'm going to guess at *207 *


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

*137*

...and they do look like bath pearls :lol2:

First time ive ever seen a pic of eggs as well...well done!!


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

152ish


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

178

btw congrats :no1:


----------



## TMJJ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Pampho*

Congrats Cam What Will You Do With Them Now Will You Just Keep Them Warm And Moist And Not Move Them? I Thought The Sack Would Have To Be Turned.
How Long Will They Take For Them To Look Like Spiders Now Im Asking You This Because I Have 4 Bred Spiders Here At The Moment Three Ard Defanatly Gravid My Goliath Adult Female Just Shed Recently After Me Mating Her So Luckily I Still Have Hold Of The Male So Ill Try And Breed Her Again In About 6 Weeks.
For The Comp Ill Gess 213 And If I Dont Win Could You Put My Name Down For A Few Slings As The Female That I Had Off You Is Mint 
Tom


----------



## emma18x (Apr 15, 2008)

117 :no1:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i say 143


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

I'll go with 156.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

128 :2thumb:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

pumpkinette said:


> *Um....*
> 
> *140 141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 149 150 *
> 
> ...


198

pumpkinette can have the sling if I win: victory:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

147 :2thumb:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Fantastic Cam! Defo looks fertile. Keeping fingers firmly crossed on these!
I'm guessing bout 210

Keep me 3 anyway please


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Changed my mind, 208.


----------



## patsyking (Dec 28, 2007)

I guess 206.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i dunno why but going to random guess 103 lol


----------



## David B (Apr 28, 2008)

I only got two hands to count with and theres definately more than 10
:lol2:
Congrats and well done Cam, fingers crossed they are all fertile and make it, Keep us updated with pics pls they will look gorgeous when they get their christmas trees:2thumb:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

127 is my guess ^__^


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*201*

*Since I can only have one guess :?*


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

quizicalkat said:


> 198
> 
> pumpkinette can have the sling if I win: victory:


 
*Awww, thanks Kat :blush: *


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

250 I'm guessing =]


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

180!!


----------



## dizzyinthehead (Mar 15, 2008)

Congratulations, and will guess 174,

Karen


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

211

They are beautifull. If I don't win I'd like to buy one anyway. What are they again? :lol2:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

snickers said:


> 211
> 
> They are beautifull. If I don't win I'd like to buy one anyway. What are they again? :lol2:


LMAO, Pamphobeteus 'South Equador II'
some pics in spider pics forum.. theyr stunning things, the pic iZAN had theother day was fantastic, showed some beautiful colour too! was one of mine last year:flrt: glad to see and chuffed to see it so good!


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Ah it's the same as izan's is it? I've so got to have one now oo:


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

Willenium said:


> Ah it's the same as izan's is it? I've so got to have one now oo:


*Tough, I'm gonna win it :lolsign:*


----------



## kamakazecat (Jun 8, 2008)

im gunna say.... 190-200.


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice one mate :2thumb:

I guess *198*


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats!!!
I am gonna guess 228


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmm 215


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Am gonna guess at 269! They look so cool always wondered what eggs looked like!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

well, still waiting for them!
But now i have eggs with legs... or theyr just starting to change now, woops i got 3 leggie eggies
a couple more of the eggs have black dots, il leave them in incase, until they start deforming



Red circles denote eggs with legs
Pink/purple denotes a black markings on suspect dead eggs


Competition is still on!
feel free to make a guess if you havent already!

Remember, one guess per person: victory:


----------



## cjwales (Mar 26, 2008)

Great stuff Cam !!!!!
Looking forwards to more pics when the eggs go walkabout LOL

Bet you are worse than an expectant father !!!!
I will have a cigar however !!!!

Good luck fella !!

Chris


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

Yay!!! Excellent job mate. The one I picked is now 4th from the bottom in the middle


----------



## darkvibe (Jan 26, 2008)

236:2thumb:


----------



## rosiethetarantula (Oct 12, 2007)

my guess is 216 :2thumb:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

This morning most appear to have sprung legs, in some creepy facehugger style


----------



## kamakazecat (Jun 8, 2008)

hahah i was gunna say, it reminded me of aliens or sumthin.


----------



## David B (Apr 28, 2008)

Great pics Cam, lots of ewls well done
:2thumb:


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

my guess is 187 if its still goin: victory:


----------



## Dale42 (Dec 27, 2007)

i say 216 or if already said then 189 but go with my first guess tho if not already said, they look great :no1:


----------



## 20pence (Jun 17, 2008)

i say 231 i geustimated that bad boy


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

pumpkinette said:


> *Awww, thanks Kat :blush: *


can't bare little spiders:blush:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

i guess 211 tho im late . they do look like cute little face huggers tho hehe.


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

my guess is 128 lol im late too! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

94

If i win please see that Sir Jamie gets the spid.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Goat said:


> 94
> 
> If i win please see that Sir Jamie gets the spid.


I'm liking that!!

I'l guess *201*


----------



## 20pence (Jun 17, 2008)

when do we know who won?


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

20pence said:


> when do we know who won?


*When he counts the slings :lol2: *

*Will prob be a couple weeks yet, when he seperates them, eh Cam? *


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

They won't be seperated until they're slings and it could take over 8 weeks!


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

190  lol


----------



## Mark88 (Apr 14, 2008)

I will approximate 203 ... :2thumb:

Edit: make that 204 if no one has it ...


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

210 then or if its taken 189


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

223 is my guess lol


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

How are the little'ns coming along anyway? : victory:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

:no1:


----------



## Jeddy (Apr 5, 2008)

121!! exactly! lol


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

197 give or take a couple. :2thumb:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

say 185 if already selected next nearest number to it


----------



## Fatpower (Aug 17, 2007)

I count 197 but with the ones underneath you cant see id guess about 213


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

They are currently nymph 2s, will get pics soon as... funny little things


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Yaaaaaay!


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

so hew won the challenge


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Nobody yet, they're not spiderlings.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

guess what....

Iv got nymph silblicide, iv had to seperate them, but i have a cunning plan(in typical boldric fashion).....

: victory:
iv an idea of a study im gonna do now

Dunno who won yet as said, but there has been a problem, as the afformentioned mites have populated as the siblicide takes place.. thats why iv seperated them.

Im not revealin nuffin about this article tho:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

i think that there are 203! please i want i want i want!


----------

